# AM sound control?



## logcruiser (Nov 26, 2015)

I am looking at getting an American Models train with sound. I will be powering it with a ZW and wanted to know the cheapest way to control the sounds.



Thanks,

Mike


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

logcruiser said:


> I am looking at getting an American Models train with sound. I will be powering it with a ZW and wanted to know the cheapest way to control the sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Mike, I can't help you. Try GunrunnerJohn.. He's the expert on anything electronic..And welcome to the forum..


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

logcruiser said:


> I am looking at getting an American Models train with sound. I will be powering it with a ZW and wanted to know the cheapest way to control the sounds.
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


> FWIW: I use Lionel TMCC. It not only controls all the bells and whistles but the speed of the train also. IIRC: American Models also has controls for these; see their webpage. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Larry, I agree with you. When I first saw this and replied on another forum I did not include that excellent option because the OP requested the cheapest solution with one AM engine. When the engine fleet expands this would in the long run be the best approach. 
I have all my AM engines converted to TMCC and Railsounds at Goldinhands but that is an even more expensive solution than using TMCC to control the track voltage.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been using TMCC on my A/F layout for 2 years now. Best thing I ever did. The AC power control is as good as DC in terms of engine slow start up. My power source is a Lionel ZW. I just set the handle to 18 volts and the rest is done with the hand held controller. Even turnouts. There was a learning curve but not that much. Except for the ZW, my layout is 100% A/F. I did not convert any of my locomotives to TMCC. Using track control power works fine. The only sounds I want are the chugging sounds with the smoke. 
I did check the Golden Hands change over and I thought better of it. I will say since TMCC is discontinued, finding new sets may be difficult. There are some used on eBay from time to time but it won't be cheap. It is possible to find all the pieces needed to complete a TMCC set up. Sometimes the pieces needed are new individually and you can construct a needed power set this way.


----------

